

Desperate For Revenue, Facebook Turns To The Gambling Business - throwa
http://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-gambling-2012-8 

======
throwa
Since the article below puts gambling addiction in thesame fold as drug
addition:

Title: The neurobiology of pathological gambling and drug addiction: an
overview and new findings:
<http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2607329/>

Is Facebook harming society by this new act of desperation or is Facebook
exposing its users to a new habit that could be destructive?

